# What is your favorite drink to go with a cigar?



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had some Macallan 15 last night with my Undercrowns. Tossed in a few glasses of Malbec for good measure.


----------



## jcullen24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Brandy or Cognac


----------



## Silahtar (Jul 27, 2013)

Water...


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rum and Coke does the trick for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Coffee. Seems to go well with all my preferred medium-body and sometimes milder smokes.

Helps that my favorite time of day to smoke is early morning.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

COFFEE!


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

Never have smoked that early but coffee with some maduros sounds delicious


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Any good sipping bourbon (Eagle Rare, Blanton's, Staggs, Pappy, etc.) or a fine 20 year Tawny Port.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Coffee and a smoke in the AM is fantastic... Particularly a Partagas short with black coffee!

Red wine, HC7, Zaya, Zacapa, high end bourbon.. All great.. As for n/a.. Orange soda, or root beer!


----------



## dvdwightman (Sep 17, 2013)

Most of the time, its water, but every once in awhile, I'll have a smoke with a glass of bourbon (which is always a lovely treat).


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

It depends on the flavor profile and strength of the stick. IMO a mild stick goes well with good coffee. A fuller-bodied stick is tasty with a cherry coke or some other brown soda. Of course there are always exceptions and sometimes experimenting will help you discover a very surprising pairing. For example, I enjoy a CAO Mx2 with a pot of hot peach flavored green tea.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

COFFEE Quadruple strength or Cognac , sometimes some HO-made Pear Brandy .


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

White Russian


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

Jameson is my go to drink when smoking unless it's an early morning smoke - then it's coke.


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

I have switched to water when it is something special. I spoiled a Bolivar (CC) the first time I tried one with some really odd tasting wine. If it is just a end of day known cigar I drink Rye or scotch


----------



## CigarInspector (Aug 22, 2013)

Arnold Palmer. Not a bad drink to have on the golf course if your not drinking but you are enjoying a stick. Pretty fitting drink and also tasty to pair with many cigars. Quality of lemonade, ice tea and stick all matter in this combo though.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

In the hot summer gin and tonic on cooler winter days jack and ginger but for sure in the morning coffee is best and chicory coffee is by far my favorite match with cigars or pipes


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I enjoy a CAO Mx2 with a pot of hot peach flavored green tea.


That sounds damn good!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Normally water, sometimes Diet Coke, sometimes coffee (either a nice cup of straight black from the French Press or a Cortadito made using Bustelo), sometimes rum (straight HC7, HC7 + gingerbeer if I'm feeling froggy, or HC3 in a mojito).


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Most of the time it's ice water with a little lemon. In the mornings it always coffee with a little bit of cream. Right now I am working on a AB Black Market with a Crown and Sprite, and it is working just fine.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Coffee, bourbon, water - all solid choices. But my absolute favorite pairing is an Arnold Palmer with an Illusione Epernay


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

My go to drink is a nice bourbon


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Anything really. I love soda, water, juice, iced coffee, and beer. I also enjoy scotch and rum when I can.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Somehow tonight after I realized I had forgotten to grab a cocktail, I walked right past the beer fridge, the liquor cabinet, and headed straight to the fridge and grabbed the milk after turning on the stove! The milk?!? Yup! The milk. This hot chocolate is... well, its a nice chewy dark cigars friend. Could maybe even be its best friend .








- Sorry. It's not a mere hot chocolate. Its "European Drinking Chocolate" LOL!!


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

I love Japanese Whiskey and Macallan


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Somehow tonight after I realized I had forgotten to grab a cocktail, I walked right past the beer fridge, the liquor cabinet, and headed straight to the fridge and grabbed the milk after turning on the stove! The milk?!? Yup! The milk. This hot chocolate is... well, its a nice chewy dark cigars friend. Could maybe even be its best friend .
> 
> View attachment 45913
> 
> - Sorry. It's not a mere hot chocolate. Its "European Drinking Chocolate" LOL!!


Drink of the Gods. Sinfully rich.

Very fancy! Does sound good though, and nice choice on the cigar. That's one of my favorites.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> Drink of the Gods. Sinfully rich.
> 
> Very fancy! Does sound good though, and nice choice on the cigar. That's one of my favorites.


It really was good *Cardinal*. Don't know where the wife gets the stuff, but we'll be getting more . I was a little surprised how well it complemented the cigar.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

Bourbon is preferable, with a bottle of water on the side, but beer or water (alone) will do nicely.


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

Rum and diet Coke for me.


----------



## spamjuice (Jan 17, 2013)

Definitely a cappuccino... preferably at an open air cafe. Only problem is the caffeine and Vitamin N do sometimes get me plenty Jacked Up...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

An Arnold Palmer is a good choice, but I prefer a Mark Stephenhagen!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Iced tea, coffee, water,a cold lager or pale ale.


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

Can u ask her where she gets it cause I really want to try it



earcutter said:


> Somehow tonight after I realized I had forgotten to grab a cocktail, I walked right past the beer fridge, the liquor cabinet, and headed straight to the fridge and grabbed the milk after turning on the stove! The milk?!? Yup! The milk. This hot chocolate is... well, its a nice chewy dark cigars friend. Could maybe even be its best friend .
> 
> View attachment 45913
> 
> - Sorry. It's not a mere hot chocolate. Its "European Drinking Chocolate" LOL!!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Msass said:


> Can u ask her where she gets it cause I really want to try it


Man I thought this was from our last trip to Seattle, and it turns out I was right! Yay! But we had this one shipped to us. Great store - great chocolate .

Anyway now that I am looking it up - there seems like some other flavours that might just be worth trying too!! Yum .

Drinking Chocolate « Chocolat Vitale

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do if you order some in! Good luck.

*EDIT* my wife claims any good chocolate store should have some form of "drinking chocolate" available. Of course the question becomes - if that's the case... why do we keep having it shipped in from the coast lol ?


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Pyrat Rum. I love the stuff. It's not as sweet as regular rum so it's very smooth with a cigar. Else, I have a Stella or water.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

More often than not i usually have a bottle of water but when I have an alcoholic drink I always chose Scotch


----------



## wil632004 (Sep 27, 2011)

Makers 46 for me.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

If i'm having alcohol its usually a nice strong IPA. If not, I love a good root beer with my cigars!


----------



## gilliam433 (Jan 23, 2011)

jack and coke, coffee (depending on situation and cigar), bourbon


----------



## njsket (Sep 11, 2013)

Espresso, Sailor Jerry, or Jack Daniel's


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone Try Cognac or Mojito with a Cigar. I tried it once and if you pair it well it actually quite nice

Oh even a Moscow Mule is pretty good with a certain type


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

coffee, latte, iced coffee in the summer, hot chocolate in the winter, water, dr peper with and without fireball


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

coke zero or hennessy black or XO


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Mine varies between...

Coke Classic
(Myers) Rum & Coke (Classic)
(Barq's) Root beer
Coffee with cream

Never had any luck pairing beer with cigars - always detracts from the experience IMO. Maybe it's the cigars I like.


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

I went camping and drank PBR + cigar = NOT GOOD IDEA!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Honey sweetened iced herb tea


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Never had any luck pairing beer with cigars - always detracts from the experience IMO. Maybe it's the cigars I like.


Ditto, but..



goatking said:


> I went camping and drank PBR + cigar = NOT GOOD IDEA!!!


I made the same mistake, but then put out the nub of my cigar (42rg IIRC) in the PBR. Beh-yuck!!! The smell was certainly puke worthy. 
On another note, I just tried a Bud 55 last weekend, and it was like having sex in a canoe, FN' pretty close to water. I think because it's pretty light tasting beer, it should pair well with a Conny. Or I could be wrong, and it could pair just as good as PBR.

Sam Leccia said to try the Nub conny with coffee, and I just had one yesterday with a coconut coffee and cream; Nub conny isn't my favorite smoke by a long shot, but this combo is super tasty and it just might be my next go to weekend smoke. He also suggested trying a Nub Cameroon with Dr Pepper or Root Beer, Dr Pepper being my fav for this combo. For the most part though, I just stick with water.

BTW, Redds Apple Ale doesn't pair well with cigars.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Never had any luck pairing beer with cigars - always detracts from the experience IMO. Maybe it's the cigars I like.


I have had the same issue with lagers, I have tried with a lot of different ones, in my experience stout or an ale (just not an IPA) seems to work better.

I also like scotch, coffee, root beer, and sometimes a rusty nail or negroni depending on the cigar.


----------



## crash-wizard (Sep 14, 2013)

I prefer Powers or Redbreast Irish Whiskey, with just a wee bit 'o water to wake the whiskey and a glass of ice water on the side. I also like Canadian Club and Club Soda.


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> Pyrat Rum. I love the stuff. It's not as sweet as regular rum so it's very smooth with a cigar. Else, I have a Stella or water.


Have your tried Zaya 12 year or Ron Zacapa? Both very good rums IMHO


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

+1 Redbreast 12, love it.


crash-wizard said:


> I prefer Powers or Redbreast Irish Whiskey, with just a wee bit 'o water to wake the whiskey and a glass of ice water on the side. I also like Canadian Club and Club Soda.


----------



## Brian1437 (Aug 18, 2013)

Blanton's bourbon


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

Order of Preference:

1835 Bourbon w/ a splash of 7UP (if ya like Maker Mark, give this Bourbon a try)
Spiced Rum w/ a spash of Coke or Dr. Pepper
Coffee
Dr. Pepper
Water


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Never had any luck pairing beer with cigars - always detracts from the experience IMO. Maybe it's the cigars I like.


Agreed. When I first started smoking, I drank beer with it and didn't enjoy the cigars as much. Switched to rum and coke and now I'm happy.


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

JJ3 said:


> Agreed. When I first started smoking, I drank beer with it and didn't enjoy the cigars as much. Switched to rum and coke and now I'm happy.


I don't often smoke with beer, but if I do, it requires a heavy dark beer. In the Guinness Stout realm.
Sort of something to chew on rather than drink.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Usually water or any Coke (regular, diet, zero, etc). Sometimes I'll drink an IPA with a cigar that has a Habano or lighter shade wrapper, something that compliments pepper flavors. I like a cream soda with any DPG stick. Haven't tried harder stuff yet.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Rum n' Coke or just Coke (I prefer Pepsi Throwback - or any cola that actually uses sugar instead of HFCS), various iced teas if the mood strikes me, coffee and water. I haven't gotten into the other spirits like whiskeys and Bourbons yet. But, I do like to experiment. I did have an 1876 reserve paired with a Vitamin Water Power-C - Dragonfruit the at golf league a couple of months ago. Believe it or not, it was an awesome combo, like smoking a blueberry pie :lol:


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kraken Rum and A&W rootbeer 

Brandy (your pick) and Cream Soda

Like them both


----------



## hildyj (Feb 10, 2013)

Dark roasted coffee before dark. LBV (Late Bottled Vintage) Port after dinner. LBV because it's better than Tawny and significantly chaper than any Vintage that's ready to drink. When relaxing, I like the sweetness with a cigar better than the dryness of a cognac or whisky, although pairing with an Islay malt can be interesting.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

goatking said:


> Just had some Macallan 15 last night with my Undercrowns. Tossed in a few glasses of Malbec for good measure.


Malbec sounds a good idea. Gonna have to give it a try. Tonight ended up being plain ol' milk, but typically at home it's a snifter of Sandeman Founders Reserve Porto with a tall ice water on the side. If I'm out, then I'll order a "Dewars, rocks" ... or two.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

If it's a cigar I haven't tried before, it's always water. That way I get the cigar experience, not the beverage-enhanced version.

But if it's something I've had before, I might go with coffee (+Oliva G!), bourbon, rum, or even a butterscotch beer. Didn't think it would pair well with cigars, but it does!


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

Liga Privada #9 's and Macallan 15 Scotch last night #LifeIsGood


----------



## Hog.A.NCSU (Aug 11, 2013)

For when Macallan 18 is out of your price range (It is marvelous, but was from a well-to-do friend who was feeling generous one evening), Compass Box Great King Street is the way to go. If you overlook blends, you may be missing out on a superb whisky. IMHO, best blend for the quality and ease on the wallet.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Last night a I had a cheap pinot called Vinum that went really with a Headley Grange. The earthiness and spice in the whine melded well with woodsy flavors of the HG.


----------



## Smokin Phil (Oct 14, 2013)

Red Rock Ginger Ale. I know, not the most sophisticated drink.
For me the ginger cleanses the palate and lets me taste the all the flavors of the cigar very well.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Coffee in the morning and scotch at night. My better half smokes cigars also and she likes that same, but she adds coke to her scotch.. Surprisingly it's actually not that bad..


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

I enjoy bourbon (Buffalo Trace) or rye (Templetons) with a cigar. Porter works pretty good if looking for beer.

I'm also a rum guy and I really need to find a HC source. I'd almost rather have that than a Habanos guy.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just starting to get into aged rum with my cigars...got a bottle of Zaya, and looking forward to trying Zacapa


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll go with The GlenLivet, the older the better.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

Non-alcoholic - Dr Pepper or just water.
Otherwise - Scotch. And I find that going with the pricier Scotches isn't necessary (or desirable) with a cigar - Johnnie Walker Black will do just fine..


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Coffee, cold unsweetened tea, or water. Had my liver not tried to kill me (18 day coma, learning to walk & talk again), I'd be pounding IPA,s.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Three words:
Diet Mountain Dew


----------



## tosis (Aug 14, 2013)

For the most part it's Root Beer. On the weekends it has been bourbon. I'm kinda new to the whisky world and I'm looking forward to introducing scotch to that mix.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Had a nice Woodchuck Private Reserve pumpkin cider with a C.I. Knockoff Macanudo monday. A nice combo, made me wish my pumpkin pie 
'shine was ready then :drinking:


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Hog.A.NCSU said:


> For when Macallan 18 is out of your price range (It is marvelous, but was from a well-to-do friend who was feeling generous one evening), Compass Box Great King Street is the way to go. If you overlook blends, you may be missing out on a superb whisky. IMHO, best blend for the quality and ease on the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 46057


I've been looking for a more affordable daily scotch and checked the prices on this and it's about $40 for a 750 which is about the same price i'm getting Oban 14 for. Do you think it's a little better than the Oban, a lot better, or just stick with the Oban because I can get it for a few off retail?


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

old fashion


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

LGHT said:


> I've been looking for a more affordable daily scotch and checked the prices on this and it's about $40 for a 750 which is about the same price i'm getting Oban 14 for. Do you think it's a little better than the Oban, a lot better, or just stick with the Oban because I can get it for a few off retail?


I have enjoyed the Compass Box GKS but if you can get Oban 14 for $40, that's a screaming deal. I would stick with the Oban. In fact, pick me up a few bottles your next trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Reggie said:


> I have enjoyed the Compass Box GKS but if you can get Oban 14 for $40, that's a screaming deal. I would stick with the Oban. In fact, pick me up a few bottles your next trip. :mrgreen:


Basically there is a big booze store close to home (think costco, but all they sell is beer, wine, and spirits) Buy Wine, Liquor & Beer Online | Total Wine & More . They normally sell it for $52, but often have a $40 sale. I just go in and buy a few bottles when it goes on sell in the store. Not sure if they every sale it at that price online or not, but I still have to pay tax.


----------



## KS-Derek (Oct 4, 2013)

Normally I choose a nice craft beer that I think matches the cigar but here lately when I get a nice, full bodied, slightly spicy, smoke I pair it with my homemade bloody marys. The two work surprisingly well together.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Scotch, always neat. I tend to go with a Balvenie or Glenlivet


----------



## Scrutator (Mar 27, 2009)

Can't believe that I'm the only one here who likes a Manhattan with my sticks. Knob Creek bourbon and Vya vermouth: 1/2 sweet, half dry. Bitters and a Luxardo cherry with a lemon-peel twist.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Depends on the season:

Spring - coffee
Summer - iced tea
Fall - Bourbon, baby
Winter - nothing, since I'm just standing in the opening of my garage, freezing


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

I find that a light to medium bodied Costa Rican coffee blend pairs nicely with most Nicaraguans. Black. Always Black.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Coffee and then a single malt.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

A vat of Glenlivet.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

coffee, rum or cognac, with or without a mixer, but now that the temperature is dropping, it'll be regular coffee, Italian coffee or apple brandy and tea.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

If at home on the patio, usually Crystal Light Iced Tea. If I'm at the local B&M lounge for Movie Night or an event night, it's Presidente Beer.


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

Most definitely a port.


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

Oban for $40? Kind of robbery.


----------



## Kzookid (Sep 9, 2010)

Currently...hot apple cider & bourbon.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

D307P said:


> If at home on the patio, usually Crystal Light Iced Tea. If I'm at the local B&M lounge for Movie Night or an event night, it's Presidente Beer.


Man, nothing better then a ice cold presidente, can't wait to be back in punta Cana smoking with a frosty presidente bottle.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

If always been mostly a rum guy, zaya, zacapa maybe some brugal. If been getting more into the bourbons as of late, enjoy the blantons quite a bit


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Finsup said:


> Oban for $40? Kind of robbery.


Aye caramba!!!


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, you're not the only one - I just don't post a lot. I like Jim Beam Rye with M&R sweet vermouth & bitters. Cherry optional.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

Anything aged in oak


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweetened iced tea


----------

